# Spouse Visa - Working Remotely



## srharrisiu (Aug 29, 2015)

I am a US citizen married to a SA citizen. I am applying for my Spouse Visa to move to SA. I'm finding the whole process confusing. 

My dilemma is that my US company has allowed me to work remotely while living in SA. I will be earning USD. The only way they will allow this is if I am legally allowed to work in SA... my company wants to do things strictly by the books. Being the spouse of a SA citizen allows me the right to work legally in SA, but I would need to apply for an endorsement to work, with a letter of employment in SA, to work legally in SA. 

However, I'm finding it difficult to get a "work visa" because every immigration lawyer in SA is telling me I don't need a work endorsement for the type of work I'm doing.

1. Do I really need a work endorsement to work remotely?
2. If not, would I apply for a Relative's visa using DHA-1738?

Thanks!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

1. Do I really need a work endorsement to work remotely?
No, not as far as I can see for your case. How would Home Affairs ever know? You would pay tax in the US anyway, right?

2. If not, would I apply for a Relative's visa using DHA-1738?
And a host of other documents particular to your exact situation. Don't trust "lists".

The work "endorsement" actually changes your visa type to a Section 11 visa and you suddenly lose a lot of perks that your relatives visa has, such as being able to open a bank account.

Why not get your company to phone up any immigration lawyer to hear it for themselves? Then it's all good and done by the book.


----------

